# quick transformation



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

What is the time frame?


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

2 years 48kg 74kg

crazy forearm genetics


----------



## woot! (Jan 3, 2008)

Well done mate, 26kg in two years is a great effort. Did you used to struggle eating food? 48kg is silly light. What height are you?


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

any reason your curling a pair of pants ?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

OH GOD!!!! NOT THIS AGAIN !!


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

HJL said:


> OH GOD!!!! NOT THIS AGAIN !!


I thought I would humour him 

Bruze wtf are you playing at dude, this is the same sh!t as last time! :lol:


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

wait till 5 months time im gna be 85kg natural gains


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

we already established you aint natural last time, you are a very sad individual.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Bruze said:


> wait till 5 months time im gna be 85kg natural gains


Ok then good luck :thumb:


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Lmao he's back. Kid has no shame....


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

In for the trolling haha


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

fcukin hell bro you look bare aesthetics


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

U just look shorter in the second pic :lol:


----------



## faultline (Feb 5, 2010)




----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Have you considered eating some food perhaps?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

So how did the cycle go?

You know, the thread you started for your cycle plan.... then closed it, and then claimed natty.... then Fat started a 'how does he do it' thread calling you out 

Wow I got then in 3 times!!

Cool story bruze :lol:


----------



## J H (May 13, 2012)

Why do you claim natty when you're not? Just admit that you're not, no one would care if you're not natty.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

J H said:


> Why do you claim natty when you're not? Just admit that you're not, no one would care if you're not natty.


Very true! 90% of the board has had a dabble so nobody cares!


----------



## DoubleXL- (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

ive never known a forum full of so many attention seeking trolling cnuts in my life, why is this guy still on the board?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Bruze said:


> wait till 5 months time im gna be 85kg natural gains


About as natural as lance Armstrong :lol:


----------



## RascaL18 (Nov 13, 2008)

Guysssss he has to say he's a natural because he wants to be a model!!!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

Since when did a quick transformation take 2 years.:confused:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Shít tapatalk!


----------



## benicillin (Feb 28, 2010)

Yep, crazy forearm genetics bro. Proper Frank McGrath style


----------



## botchla (Feb 18, 2012)

benicillin said:


> Yep, crazy forearm genetics bro. Proper Frank McGrath style


I lolled.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

wasnt this similar to the 6 week transformation or what every it was that you claimed before but posted pics from threads that were older than the time you claimed?


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

WTF

ill be keeping an eye on this thread,


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

I just tren hard and eat clen


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Train hard eat clean *******


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

n1 i see wut you did thar


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Bruze

why so you chat ****e?

you make yourself look like a dik


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

utter cnut, boring :yawn:


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Bruze said:


> Train hard eat clean *******


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Natty or not, still a good transformation :thumbup1:


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

botchla said:


> I lolled.


Me too lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Mate how many more times are you gonna post the same sh1t?! Nobody gives a fcuk anymore. Plus you're about 16, so gaining 26kg from the age of 14 is called growing up!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

And crazy forearm genetics? That's because you're a massive w4nker


----------



## Hayesy (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

liam0810 said:


> And crazy forearm genetics? That's because you're a massive w4nker


Crazy Forearm Genetics just happens to be the name of his gang.

"CFG Yo!!!"


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

The Cheese said:


> Crazy Forearm Genetics just happens to be the name of his gang.
> 
> "CFG Yo!!!"


I'd kick the Cnut out of it


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

I thought we negged him into oblivion and then a mod delivered the final blow and banned his ass? So why is it this all over again?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Jd123 said:


> I thought we negged him into oblivion and then a mod delivered the final blow and banned his ass? So why is it this all over again?


I only banned him for a month, for this l truly apologise...

Oh and Bruze, for the record NO ONE on here believes a single word you say so why bother with your sh*t still ?

Suppose its gives us a laugh if nothing else.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

Bruze said:


> Train hard eat clean *******


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> I only banned him for a month, for this l truly apologise...
> 
> Oh and Bruze, for the record NO ONE on here believes a single word you say so why bother with your sh*t still ?
> 
> Suppose its gives us a laugh if nothing else.


I've now decided every time I see one f his posts I'm gonna quote it with "you're a Cnut"


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> I've now decided every time I see one f his posts I'm gonna quote it with "you're a Cnut"


As a MOd l cant encourage bullying of this type mate, l can turn a blind eye tho :whistling:


----------



## Doc.Banner (Jan 14, 2013)

The sad truth is I bet this has been put on fb, same quote and got about a million likes :/


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Doc.Banner said:


> The sad truth is I bet this has been put on fb, same quote and got about a million likes :/


I hate FB.


----------



## Doc.Banner (Jan 14, 2013)

Milky said:


> I hate FB.


I agree 100% it's pathetic, de-activated my account the other day as the cringe factor was getting too much


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> As a MOd l cant encourage bullying of this type mate, l can turn a blind eye tho :whistling:


George this is not bullying. I see t as public service to make all other board members aware that this young rascal is a Cnut. If anything is should be commended.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Bruze we all bow down to you and your superior knowledge you are a BELLEND.


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> George this is not bullying. I see t as public service to make all other board members aware that this young rascal is a Cnut. If anything is should be commended.


Have you seen the "abs out" thread? Makes you wanna rip his gullet out!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> George this is not bullying. I see t as public service to make all other board members aware that this young rascal is a Cnut. If anything is should be commended.





WillOdling said:


> Have you seen the "abs out" thread? Makes you wanna rip his gullet out!


Best thing is he wil come back with even more bullsh*t and bollox and be convinced he it telling the truth....


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> Best thing is he wil come back with even more bullsh*t and bollox and be convinced he it telling the truth....


Did you see my transformation? From the first pic to the last pic. 4 days!


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

liam0810 said:


> Did you see my transformation? From the first pic to the last pic. 4 days!


pic whore lol

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2013)

Milky said:


> I only banned him for a month, for this l truly apologise...
> 
> Oh and Bruze, for the record NO ONE on here believes a single word you say so why bother with your sh*t still ?
> 
> Suppose its gives us a laugh if nothing else.


You've not only let me down mate.

You've let yourself down. Your turning soft :thumb:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Speedway said:


> pic whore lol
> 
> Nice work :thumb:


Just good lighting and freaky foream genetics


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

why who is this guy wats going on in here?


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

Gotista said:


> why who is this guy wats going on in here?


48kg guy

used poppers

pumped full of spunk

now weighs 72kilo

the end


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

The thing is. Even if he does make it as a model, we all know his face. So when he tries to say he's natty to the world, UK-M will come back an haunt him


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> The thing is. Even if he does make it as a model, we all know his face. So when he tries to say he's natty to the world, UK-M will come back an haunt him


What's he gonna be modelling?

Mothercare's new spring/summer collection?


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Dux said:


> What's he gonna be modelling?
> 
> Mothercare's new spring/summer collection?


Gap kids?


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

PLauGE said:


> 48kg guy
> 
> used poppers
> 
> ...


And the reason we hate him is because


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> Mate how many more times are you gonna post the same sh1t?! Nobody gives a fcuk anymore. Plus you're about 16, so gaining 26kg from the age of 14 is called growing up!





liam0810 said:


> And crazy forearm genetics? That's because you're a massive w4nker


Hahahaha brilliant, reps


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Jd123 said:


> The thing is. Even if he does make it as a model, we all know his face. So when he tries to say he's natty to the world, UK-M will come back an haunt him


There's more chance of me sucking off Eric Cantona whilst orbiting the moon in a spaceship made of bread then that cnut making it as a model


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

anthony900220 said:


> And the reason we hate him is because


i dont hate him, hes just a cock (fact that)

i dont know as much as other members on this guy but i did catch a bit of a thread he made about his ''natty progress'' even though hes previous made a thread about a cycle he was on

basically chats sh1t


----------



## Dave 0511 (Feb 13, 2009)

crap JLS troll is crap


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

This thread need more


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2013)

liam0810 said:


> There's more chance of me sucking off Eric Cantona whilst orbiting the moon in a spaceship made of bread then that cnut making it as a model


HAHAHA


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Just read some of the OP's other threads. Something tells me he likes telling pork pies lol.


----------



## anthony900220 (Dec 30, 2012)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Just read some of the OP's other threads. Something tells me he likes telling pork pies lol.
> 
> View attachment 108992


Ya i did.. Guy's a tool


----------

